# Tibetan Spaniels



## sourjayne (Jul 11, 2006)

This weekend, a guy told me he has a dog that looks just like Louie. His dog is a cross between a long-coat chihuahua and a tibetan spaniel.

http://www.akc.org/breeds/tibetan_spaniel/index.cfm
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/tibetanspaniel.htm

Louie is unpapered, I'm told he's all chi, but these tibetan spaniels look a bit chi-like. Maybe his mom is actually a tibetan spaniel or a cross and her owner doesn't even know it!? What do you guys think?

Personally I think anything's possible, but Louie's looking more and more like a chihuahua every day. I think the guy saw similarities because tibetan spaniels seem to look like puppies even as adults. Maybe he didn't realize Louie's still a puppy (since he's so big.) 

Either way, I'll take it as a compliment, and it's interesting to think about!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Hmm could pass for a floppy eared long coat chi. Louie's adorable no matter what he is


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I think he looks chi! Tibetans are really cute though and so is Louie. I guess he can be whatever you want. He's cute reguardless! :wink:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I think Louie looks like a full chihuahua.  The tibetans are really cute too though so take it as a compliment!


----------

